# BullRun 2011 Participant Demolishes Audi R8 Spyder on Florida Turnpike



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Gregory Roselli, participant in this year's BullRun road rally, was arrested early Friday morning following an accident involving his Audi R8 Spyder and a Honda sedan. According to reports, Roselli lost control of his car after a rear tire delaminated on the southbound side of the turnpike near State Road 408 in Orange County. The R8 first hit the barrier and then the Honda. No one was injured, but Roselli was charged with "participating in an unlawful race and reckless driving". Bail was set at $1200.

The BullRun is a cross-country road rally for the rich and famous, offering fast driving and parties at every stop as it makes its way east from Las Vegas to Miami in eight days. Its entry fee is a reported $20,000. 

Roselli is a Gaming, Lodging and Leisure research analyst for UBS. He resides in Hoboken, NJ. His R8 was registered as #24 'Team Stabbin' Wagen' in the race.

Below is a video shot by another racer as they passed through the accident scene. Considering simply stopping with race decals on your car is an admission of participation and presumably guilt of the same charge as Mr. Roselli, it is impressive just how many race cars stopped when the event happened as proven by the video.

Below the video is the link to a more in-depth account of the story. <b>WARNING: Language in this video includes vulgarity and may not be appropriate for children or the work environment.</b>






* Full Story - Link 1 * 

* Full Story - Link 2 *

* BullRun.com *


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Doesn't surprise me! Accidents will happen when you involve a race on public roads. 

The 2007 Gumball 3000 crash in Macedonia, sadly the couple in the Golf died.

http://graphics.nytimes.com/images/2007/05/09/automobiles/533-gumball.jpg

Hey George, if you have a copy of the January '11 European Car mag (Boost Battles), that is me driving the Black Audi R8 on the cover and in the mag.
Sadly I was p-chopped out of the pics that made the mag. 
We shot this in Sept '10 at GMR (Glendora Moutain Road) on a Tuesday or Wednesday I forget, then on a Friday Les Bidrawn is struck by lightning. 
I was at the gym at the time when I heard the thunder and could see the huge lightning strike.
I didn't know he was struck until I saw news reports later that day.


----------

